
Some celebrities are ditching Twitter for Community - altacc
https://www.fastcompany.com/90439032/why-your-favorite-celebs-are-ditching-twitter-for-an-app-youve-never-heard-of
======
zuhayeer
Such a clever hook to have celebrities say “text me” to get people’s numbers.
Basically a megaphone like Twitter for celebrities that delivers updates right
to your fans phones by text

